# Is It A Mirage? I Want To Merge With The Big Jyot



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

> *The following once was a tree with leaves and branches,*









Fundamental in lot of discourse is the concept of achieving a higher level of spirituality.  Many a times this is translated as to “_Merging of one as a small “Jyot” (light)_" into something called a bigger Jyot or almost symbolically merging with the creator.

  I believe it is just a useless mirage and perhaps a very sexy endeavor.  Creator does not need your merging.  Creator does not see you having un-merged.  Creator only sees everything in whole creation; you, me and everything around as creation in continuous transformation.  In simple human terms it is called circle of life where we are born, grow up, have families and then pass away into elements around while the lineage of our DNA and interactions may continue for a while.  From creator’s perspective, parts of you continue to live visibly and invisibly while other parts just cross the species line (cremated and turned to smoke, steam, ash and elements) to intermix with the creation around.  Only in our smaller minds and limited timelines is there a significance of our continuity.  Beyond that we are just normally participating like everyone and everything as general transformational entity. 

While alive, living with the creation in consonance will help you live well and achieve some of the potential of the associated transformational phase.  Not doing so will simply not be as rewarding and many may not even notice the difference. 

This is living in the will of the Creator and living with the creation around. 

In conclusion, it is false of us to assume that  somehow we un-merge from creator and creation.  We simply don’t recognize  our transformational phase and we are always merged with the creator  and creation. 

 
 Above submitted with due respect.

Any comments!

Sat Sri Akal.
[/FONT]


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

Ambersariaji, 

I noted this yesterday in a post you made where you mentioned that you would not be wafting to the heavens ready to merge with the big light. I remember thinking at the time, that it was a rational goal to have your chemicals go back into the big melting pot, and also a humbling statement, as if we are not judged, at all, by anyone, it makes your intentions and actions a bit more pure. 

Before yesterday, I had the full options available to me after death, reincarnation, merging with the big light, being born as an ant, living up in heaven next to the creator and eating ambrosia rice pudding and looking down, maybe going for a celestial cup of tea with Bandaji, but now you have appeared to upset the apple cart, even in death one will be in consonance. 

I am do not know enough about what sikhism says happens after death, I have perused some threads here, but none are really conclusive, however, to embrace what you say, it only confirms an ideal that I have held close to me, which is that being in consonance with the creator will bring bliss on earth, not at death


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

Harry Haller ji you are concluding very well in your last para above.  Some comments on other para and its content,


> Before yesterday,
> 
> 
> I had the full options available to me after death,  reincarnation,
> ...


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

Ambersariaji, 


ok, the big key question, in a simple format, my dna may return to the big soup, but what about me!!! 

what is me, well, I suppose me are my memories, so what happens to my memories when I die


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*



harry haller said:


> Ambersariaji,
> 
> 
> ok, the big key question, in a simple format, my dna may return to the big soup, but what about me!!!
> ...


Harry Haller ji I will find a post that was little cryptic that I wrote in conversation with Confused ji.  But with your computer stuff we may be able to relate and see if we can clarify.

As you know partial matches of your DNA probably are percolating in many a pious and many a wolf, so DNA is taken care of.



> what is me, well, I suppose me are my memories, so what happens to my memories when I die
> _
> This question I tried to address in one of my cryptic post the gist below,
> 
> ...


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## aristotle (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

The word for the 'liberation' or 'merging' as you may say, is frequently referred to as 'Nirvana', or 'Mukti' in Eastern philosophy, if I may include Buddhist and Hindu philosophy in them. What we mean by the term is , as far as I can discern, that the human (lesser) jyot merges with the God (greater) jyot by 'Bhakti' (though no parameter specified...)
In the Sikh philosophy (which is naturally distinct from the Eastern mysticism), the idea is expanded and rationalised. While the Eastern mysticism vies for 'riddhies' and 'siddhies' (both divine powers), the Sikh lifestyle aims at being one with the God. And the definiton is clear, The question is not of a lesser jyot merging into a bigger jyot, it is the question of realising the 'Jyot' already present in you, like the mixing of water into water, once the non-permeable membrane that separated them dissapears, although they were always in the same container. The realisation is grand, at once knowing that you have the jyot in you while at the same time not being the yogic 'ਸੋਹੰ' (I am God=dangerous, because it is full of houmay). The title is 'Jeevan-mukt', free from life, because no prejudices and no reservations are left about life. Such were those people who (the list of Sikh martyrs is very long...) presented their supreme sacrifice for the Panth, because they weren't 'attached' with their life, they were 'Jeevan-mukt'. Death is a natural phenomena, a 'soul' which is not jeevan mukt is given another jeevan(life), reincarnated into the world again,but sans the previous memories and prejudices(combined into a single term, the previous 'sanskaars') to complete its future, to be 'jeevan-mukt'. It is like a student being given infinite number of chances to clear an examination, the future of the student id to clear the exam, no matter how many number of chances he/she takes.

I fear my views are not an over-simplification. I have taken every care to put it according to the Gurmat, but feel free to correct me!


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

Aristotle ji I am little familiar with the Hiduism and Buddhism parts through discourse here.  The following is not per Sikh Gurmat as far as I know, but I always stand corrected,



> Death is a natural phenomena, a 'soul' which is not jeevan mukt
> 
> 
> _Soul like the body is made of many parts,
> ...


The part of God/Creator in everything and everyone is understood hence no merging or un-merging just discovering and knowing the limits of discovery.  The infinite cannot be known stated again and again about the creator in Gurbani.  

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

The biggest proponenet of all this is soemone called Dr devinder Singh Chahal at the Institute of sikhism and his Nanakian Philsophy which always lets him fall into hot soup wiht other sikhs...
he is a scientist..and he ahs these DNA vs reincarnation theories all wrapped up...have a look at his site..here... 
http://www.iuscanada.com


----------



## Ishna (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*

Thank you Ambarsaria ji, this is very stimulating conversation.

My thoughts...

The soul is one of those elements integral to most religions.  Most religions would consider it's the soul that is the "little jyot", the soul which goes up to God, the soul which is reincarnated into another body, the soul which is rewarded in paradise, the soul which ascends to higher planes and teachers younger souls, etc.  It's supposed to be the immortal part of ourselves.

But we are not separate... we are not individual.  To think we are individual is to be in ego, to think we have "self".  The ego disguises itself as the soul in most religions, it's almost the final grasp ego has on a human who believes they are otherwise enlightened and heaven-bound.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Is it a “Mirage”!  I want to merge with the “Big Jyot”?*



Ishna said:


> Thank you Ambarsaria ji, this is very stimulating conversation.
> 
> My thoughts...
> 
> ...


Ishna ji thanks for the post.  Wonderful insight in terms of, how many other religions see soul.  It is so clearly stated by yourself.  mundahug

Religions become like soul managers, traders and merchants with associated tools of the respective trades!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 8, 2011)

You may like to visit this thread which currently has 124 posts on the subject:

Support for the Concept of Reincarnation in Sikhism?

It would be a shame to duplicate the reincarnation discussion here where I think the focus in this discussion is about realisation of the immanence of Ik Oankar and the fact that NOTHING is outside of the Creative Force.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishna said:


> You may like to visit this thread which currently has 124 posts on the subject:
> 
> Support for the Concept of Reincarnation in Sikhism?
> 
> It would be a shame to duplicate the reincarnation discussion here where I think the focus in this discussion is about realisation of the immanence of Ik Oankar and the fact that NOTHING is outside of the Creative Force.


Ishna ji what a wonderful suggestion!

Aristotle ji let me know if I can help you in that thread.

I wouldn't duplicate here.  You may want to delete your two posts above here and post in the thread Ishna ji flagged.

Sat Sri Akal.



> *PS:*  Aristotle ji I went through the thread and listed below are some posts that I find could help with your query,
> 
> Sir, I visited the thread Ishna Ji flagged but I am still in want of conclusive answers. People just juggle with the tuks from Gurbani and little realise that it is one of the best specimens of spiritual poetry and not an academic essay. Nevertheless, I needed help from you to give me just the conclusions.
> *Is the 84 Lakh junis theory Gurmat compatible?
> ...


----------

